# Hoy en el Mapa de Piedra...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Le voy a dejar la reseña a alguien que tenga ganas de escribirla, pero solo sepan que me la pase de poca con el Rzoz y Arivas.

Rodada no muy dura, ni blandita... Los muy canijos no me dijeron que hablabamos de mas de 3,000 todo el camino hasta que estuvimos alli.

Fotos....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27

Turner preciosa... Arivas malvado.









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27

Lycra warning....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27

Y la justa recompensa...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-04-27


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm too lazy to post something coherently right now. Maybe tomorrow, but I had a great day, earthquake non widstanding.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Le voy a dejar la reseña a alguien que tenga ganas de escribirla, pero solo sepan que me la pase de poca con el Rzoz y Arivas.
> 
> Turner preciosa... Arivas malvado.
> 
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buenas fotos!

me alegro que se dieron la rodada


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker......Rivas : A la Flux le puedes poner los cables Nokon sin cruzarlos en frente del head tube said:


> Si no tiene la foto un sofá rojo, no importa que se vea o no el badge...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Luis! Muy buena observacion, habia visto que hacen eso en las de ruta y no se me ocurrio aplicarlo en la Flux...! Voy a aprovechar que voy a cambiar un poco el ruteo de atras y espero que el crank llegue tambien esta semana para ya hacer todo de una vez. El lugar es bonito y se pueden arreglar buenas rutas de XC de diferente dificultad y longitud, el lugar mejora escenicamente en la temporada de lluvias, nomas que el lodo se pone bien pesado...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues bueno... aqui va la reseña.

Quedamos de vernos a las 7:30 en Metro Auditorio... cosa que falle en cumplir pues llegue a las 7:45 y Arivas y el Rzoz ya estaban casi arrancando...

Despues de enseñarles para que lado giran las roscas de los pedales, salimos sin direccion alguna. Pero pronto nos pusimos de acuerdo y decidimos hacer el Mapa de Piedra.

Llegamos al sitio de inicio despues de comernos el trafico de Toluca (que no es poco) y empezamos a rodar ASAP.

Pasamos por un pueblito de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme, a traves del cual nos ladraron perros que nos azuzaban por relevos. Habrase visto semejante orden.

Despues de llanear un rato por un camino que alguna vez fue un doubletrack, empezamos a subir y a meternos al bosque.

Es una zona bellisima... bastante escenica. Las fotos nadamas no hacen justicia. Es un circuito mas bien durillo, pero no matador. Bueno, dependiendo del paso que quieras meter en la subida. Si quieres ir rapido, si va a ser muy cansado, pero si te la llevas tranquila no es tan jodido... sin llegar a ser facil.

Yo veia que Airvas y Rzoz se referian con mucho respeto a dos subidas (La Dificil y La Cabrona), pero como veia el terreno no entendia por que, pues todo era de subida, pero sin mucha dificultad.

Despues entendi todo... La Dificil es cortita, pesada pero el Bosque estaba humedo y la traccion era EXELENTE!! Aun asi, patine al mismo tiempo que me quede sin aire y no pude subir La Dificil de un solo golpe.

Seguimos adelante. Ya ibamos llaneando, ya subiendo... hasta que nos encontramos a "La Cabrona". Que nombre tan merecido.

Es una subida algo mas larga que las mentadas Eses, pero con una superficie como el pedacito ese despues de la Virgen en el Ajusco. Totalmente suelta, con abundantes piedras y una inclinacion que es de locos. Al pasar la segunda curva, se devela una pared de miedo... No pude evitar gritar "Ay, no mam...." y eso que me venia ahogando... A lo que Arivas me contesto "Esperate a que veas la siguiente". 

Y que razon tenia!!! La siguiente curva era peor que la anterior... Es subida la hice en tres golpes pues no pude traccionar un par de veces y no me dio el aire un par de veces.

La recompensa de subir la Cabrona, es llegar a un vallecito precioso a unos 3400m de altura.

De ahi ya no habia mas que un senderito de subida ligera y con buena traccion que era muy escenico. Mientras en la Dificil y la Cabrona veiamos los altos arboles de abajo hacia arriba, ahora los veiamos para abajo.

Y vino el descenso... De primera calidad. Recomendable incluso para nuetra faccion mas radical, si no fuera porque es muy cortito comparado con lo que hay que subir. Muy parecido a Tres Caidas pero algo mas largo. Ese tipo de descensos muy rapidos, donde no te puedes equivocar mucho por tanta zanja que hay.

Arivas tuvo un desmonte bastante chistoso... Pero sin mayores consecuencias que la risa. 

Despues tomamos el camino por el que habiamos subido, que seguia siendo un descencillo bastante rapido pero ya con algo de pedaleo pues es mas bien un falso plano que una bajada.

Despues Arivas y yo intercambiamos bicis para diagnosticar un "golpecito en la multi" que resulto ser una multiplicacion floja... ojala que no se haya dañado nada. Buena geometria en la Flux... Comoda pero a los mas XC-Race, entiendo que no les acomode mucho pues se siente mas como una trailbike. Me impresiono el tratamiento de Push... A pesar que la suspension no estaba puesta para mi peso y usaba bastante poco sag, se siente muy bien y nada aspera. Se sientia dura, pero no aspera. Increible.

Ya de ahi a las Quecas y por decision unanime, unas chelas.

En fin, una rodada que me supo a gloria pues ya me hacia falta pedal. Rzoz parece que tambien tuvo un magnifico dia, tanto subiendo como bajando. Airvas que estaba "enfriandose" del esfuerzo del sabado. Se notaba que nos iba esperando en la payor parte del recorrido y que tenia gas para mas, aunque tambien al final ya le estaba pasando factura el esfuerzo del dia anterior.

Rodada buena, bonita... Lindas vistas, no tan complicada pero tampoco facil... Y bueno, despues de andar a mas de 3000m ayer, hoy el aire se siente considerablemente mas espeso.

Gracias, Rzoz y Arivas!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esta es la primera vez que casi me acalambro en bici. Nunca había sentido eso en bici. Lo vaciado es las veces que me he acalambrado ha sido en la misma pierna. Pero siempre ha sido dormido, hahahahha

Bueno, me gusto mucho haber rodado. A veces es chistoso, pero a veces cuando ruedo voy pensando en hacer la reseña, y que poner y todo eso, pero siempre se me olvida, hahahahha

Bueno, luego escribo algo. Salu2


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy buen rodada :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Esas fotos captaron perfectamente el espiritu del mtb, hermoso lugar.
Se ve que la pasaron bien, esa ruta suena interesante, felicidades al fotografo y deseo que sigan saliendo mucho y que nos mandes sus reseñas. 


Arivas: tu bici esta increible, ese color luce muy bien, parece que brilla en la oscuridad, una pregunta: sentiste una diferencia significativa al pushear tu amortiguador?

Rzoz: Que paso con tu horquilla Marzocchi?

Warp: Excelente reseña, y deveras que se ganaron la recompensa.

Saludos


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene Y Roberto, hasta ahorita tengo un respiro para escribir! Me alegro que les haya gustado la rodada! El lugar tiene otros senderos que recien me andan mencionando, sera cuestion de darle una explorada...
El dia anterior habia hecho una carrera de 45km en Villa del Carbon y la verdad no traia nada en las piernas... Para mi el paso estuvo excelente, pude relajar las piernas sin agotarme y chacoteamos bastante a gusto! 
De lo notable: El Rene trepo bastante bien las 2 subidas mas pesadas, en particular muy buen control de su traccion en la cabrona, la ultima parte esta muy suelta, empinada y con hartas piedras!
Roberto mejoro bastante, tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, a pesar de los amagos de calambre, al final se veia bastante completo y le pego con harto entusiasmo a esto de la rodada.
Muy a gusto esto de rodar asi cotorreando y relajados!

DrF035: Gracias! de hecho en vivo el color se ve mejor, tiene algo de polvo metalico, bonita y buena bici! 
Del PUSH: Si, la diferencia es notable en todo el rango de ajuste (y eso que mas bien soy de los que se adapta...), de hecho el RP3 original solo tiene 3 posiciones, que en la realidad funcionan como 2 propedal Si y propedal NO... Como dice Rene, el amortiguador se siente firme sin ser brusco, con todo el bloqueo puesto se siente casi como una HT aunque si ayuda en la amortiguacion en subidas tecnicas. Para mi lo mejor fue la pedaliada, la cleta mantiene muy buen contacto y como no brinca de un lado al otro mientras las piernas den es mas facil acelerar en zonas muy accidentadas o de subida parado en los pedales... De hecho tengo la intencion de mandar pushar la tijera dentro de un anio! En el caso de mi RP3 fue el mejor cambio que le pude hacer a la cleta.

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ....
> Rzoz: Que paso con tu horquilla Marzocchi?
> .....


Buaaahhhh... esta roto el 'che cartucho TST, por eso tengo la Revelation por el momento... grrrrrrrr


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

arivas said:


> El dia anterior habia hecho una carrera de 45km en Villa del Carbon y la verdad no traia nada en las piernas...


Y por cierto... ¿qué tal el Bike Marathon en Villa del Carbón? (sin esfuerzo, salió verso...  )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> De lo notable: El Rene trepo bastante bien las 2 subidas mas pesadas, en particular muy buen control de su traccion en la cabrona, la ultima parte esta muy suelta, empinada y con hartas piedras!


Gracias!!
Pero ayuda mucho la bici con los settings bastante "plush" y bueno... Mi ojal ya es intimo amigo de la punta del sillin. :blush:

Aparte, la porra y la banda sonora seguro que ayudan animicamente. Nada como la rola de Rocky para ponerse a darle a los pedales con fe. :thumbsup:



arivas said:


> Muy a gusto esto de rodar asi cotorreando y relajados!


:yesnod: :yesnod:

Rzoz... En cuanto a los calambres, dos cosas. Una, cuida tu alimentacion e hidratacion (hay un articulo buenisimo en este foro que puso alguien al respecto) y la otra es que tal vez simplemente le diste con fe al pedal este domingo. Enhorabuena!! Ahora ya sabes donde esta tu verdadero limite y puedes empezar a empujarlo poco a poquito. :thumbsup:

DrFoes... El fotografo fui yo, pero las fotos no hacen justicia a las veredas (ni a la cleta del Arivas, el color azulito ese es precioso). Aparte que yo la verdad soy malo para esto de las fotos... Arivas y Rzoz hubieran hecho un mejor trabajo, pero estaban muy ocupados rodando.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, Estuvo bien pesado! Y parece que andube con harta suerte durante este bike, eso si de la mala! Ponche la llanta trasera como a 200 mts. de haber salido, en el habil y gracil proceso de cambiar la camara a) tire la mitad del gatorade que traia en el anfora b) perdi la tuerca de la camara c) deje la llanta trasera no muy inflada y d) me quede hasta el final con el amigo barredora....
Pride mode on (C.R. By Warp): de inicio era una subida en camino ancho y carretera que subi a todo lo que di, depues unas bajadas, igual en camino ancho donde empece a alcanzar a algunos rezagados, creo pera el km 5 habia alcanzado al grueso del contingente de la otra categoria y a los de mi categoria, para el km 10 ya estaba con el grueso de la banda... fue por ahi que me di cuenta que mi supuesta modulcion en las bajadas anteriores fue psicologica, porque con la prisa olvide poner el freno trasero... en fin! Llegue a la presa como en 1:48 hrs (incluidos los 20 o mas min. en desponchar), en esta parte hubo que cargar las bicis hasta arriba, los de 25 terminaban aqui y los de 45 seguimos primero por unas escaleras, luego mas o menos planin y de pronto... una sola subida... hasta como el km 40! Esta fue la parte mas paike de la carrera, hubo mas veredas para descender, bastante complicadas algunas, un monton de "columpios" y hartos arboles aniosos; se parece a El Chico con todo y eredas reforzadas; En una de estas bajadas, una vereda bien empinada y con un par de vueltas tuvve la fortuna de perle a una piedra con la pata bien esitrada... Creo que esta es de las mejores recetas para disfrutas un rico calambre...! En fin tirado en medio de una eredilla, de bajada enclipado y escuchando que algun corredor iba a pasar por ahi, creo que no fue de mis mejores momentos...! Al final acabe segun mi reloj en como 3:40, de haberme administrado mejor y no ponchar la llanta al inicio creo que hubiera estado mejor... ah, el como de mi suerte es que por alguna razon mi chip (y el de otro buen montoncito) no registro el tiempo final!!! Pos ni modo, hasta eso quede contento, despues de haber empezado hasta el final no acabe tan mal, de todos los que rebase solo uno o dos se me fueron al final.
La organizacion como siempre bastante buena (salo el detalle del tiempo!), el registro fue muy agil, la hidratacion estuvo bien, creo que no hubo muchos corredores rotos y en general la ruta estuvo bien marcada. La ruta ale la pena, en especial la segunda parte del cto. de 45 km, igual y alguno de estos dias regreso a rodar por ahi, nomas poruqe si vale harto la pena!

El Rivas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

arivas said:


> Saludos, Estuvo bien pesado! Y parece que andube con harta suerte durante este bike, eso si de la mala! Ponche la llanta trasera como a 200 mts. de haber salido, en el habil y gracil proceso de cambiar la camara a) tire la mitad del gatorade que traia en el anfora b) perdi la tuerca de la camara c) deje la llanta trasera no muy inflada y d) me quede hasta el final con el amigo barredora....
> Pride mode on (C.R. By Warp): de inicio era una subida en camino ancho y carretera que subi a todo lo que di, depues unas bajadas, igual en camino ancho donde empece a alcanzar a algunos rezagados, creo pera el km 5 habia alcanzado al grueso del contingente de la otra categoria y a los de mi categoria, para el km 10 ya estaba con el grueso de la banda... fue por ahi que me di cuenta que mi supuesta modulcion en las bajadas anteriores fue psicologica, porque con la prisa olvide poner el freno trasero... en fin! Llegue a la presa como en 1:48 hrs (incluidos los 20 o mas min. en desponchar), en esta parte hubo que cargar las bicis hasta arriba, los de 25 terminaban aqui y los de 45 seguimos primero por unas escaleras, luego mas o menos planin y de pronto... una sola subida... hasta como el km 40! Esta fue la parte mas paike de la carrera, hubo mas veredas para descender, bastante complicadas algunas, un monton de "columpios" y hartos arboles aniosos; se parece a El Chico con todo y eredas reforzadas; En una de estas bajadas, una vereda bien empinada y con un par de vueltas tuvve la fortuna de perle a una piedra con la pata bien esitrada... Creo que esta es de las mejores recetas para disfrutas un rico calambre...! En fin tirado en medio de una eredilla, de bajada enclipado y escuchando que algun corredor iba a pasar por ahi, creo que no fue de mis mejores momentos...! Al final acabe segun mi reloj en como 3:40, de haberme administrado mejor y no ponchar la llanta al inicio creo que hubiera estado mejor... ah, el como de mi suerte es que por alguna razon mi chip (y el de otro buen montoncito) no registro el tiempo final!!! Pos ni modo, hasta eso quede contento, despues de haber empezado hasta el final no acabe tan mal, de todos los que rebase solo uno o dos se me fueron al final.
> La organizacion como siempre bastante buena (salo el detalle del tiempo!), el registro fue muy agil, la hidratacion estuvo bien, creo que no hubo muchos corredores rotos y en general la ruta estuvo bien marcada. La ruta ale la pena, en especial la segunda parte del cto. de 45 km, igual y alguno de estos dias regreso a rodar por ahi, nomas poruqe si vale harto la pena!
> 
> El Rivas


No pues se vé que estuvo bien, lástima por el comienzo pero bueno, sh1t happens anytime, anywhere... yo sigo con planes de ir a El Chico, espero poder estar ahí, el 4 de Mayo tenía pensado ir a Moroleón a correr pero resulta que por cuestiones de trabajo ando en Montreal y regreso hasta el domingo en la noche...  Ojalá no me cambien los planes en Junio y nos vemos en Hidalgo... :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> No pues se vé que estuvo bien, lástima por el comienzo pero bueno, sh1t happens anytime, anywhere... yo sigo con planes de ir a El Chico, espero poder estar ahí, el 4 de Mayo tenía pensado ir a Moroleón a correr pero resulta que por cuestiones de trabajo ando en Montreal y regreso hasta el domingo en la noche...  Ojalá no me cambien los planes en Junio y nos vemos en Hidalgo... :thumbsup:


Creo que la vereda de el Chico no funciona por ahora, con el clima que hubo creo que se hecho a perder, averigua antes de hecharte el viaje.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

En efecto, parece que "una nevada causo danios en la ruta", la naturaleza de los danios no la sabian el dia de la carrera, pudieron ser deslaves o arboles caidos... Tengo entendido que los organizadores iban a ver que hacian; a) Ver si se puede arreglar para la fecha b) posponerlo c) cambiarlo por otro cto.
Aqui algunos veteranos comentan que igual y lo vamos olvidando porque limpiar uno de esos caminos toma harto tiempo (decian que en alunos casos 10 anios...!). Supongo que en la pagina de Raid avisaran de que va...

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> Saludos, Estuvo bien pesado! Y parece que andube con harta suerte durante este bike, eso si de la mala! Ponche la llanta trasera como a 200 mts. de haber salido, en el habil y gracil proceso de cambiar la camara a) tire la mitad del gatorade que traia en el anfora b) perdi la tuerca de la camara c) deje la llanta trasera no muy inflada y d) me quede hasta el final con el amigo barredora....
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Toño :
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> arivas said:
> 
> 
> > Saludos, Estuvo bien pesado! Y parece que andube con harta suerte durante este bike, eso si de la mala! Ponche la llanta trasera como a 200 mts. de haber salido, en el habil y gracil proceso de cambiar la camara a) tire la mitad del gatorade que traia en el anfora b) perdi la tuerca de la camara c) deje la llanta trasera no muy inflada y d) me quede hasta el final con el amigo barredora....
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Mis unicas ponchaduras fueron con rines UST, llantas UST y Stans... adelante y atrás...hahahha
> ...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, aunque UST suena muy razonable para eso de las ponchaduras y la eficiencia de la rueda, no me late el hecho de que dados los rines que tengo sea mas pesado que la llantita y la camarita, ademas de que habria que agregar varous que ahorita no puedo gastar. Creo que la solucion es poner un poco mas de empenio en montar/desmontar la llanta y revisar que todo este en orden, no le he hecho el post-morten a la camara pero casi puedo asegurar que algo traia esa rueda... Normalmente mis ruedas van de menos a 40 psi, asi que dudo que haya sido un machucon. 
Creo que dada mi situacion UST no es mi mejor opcion por ahora!

El Rivas


----------

